# Fresh Push for Fuel Cell Cars



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Automakers say they will have more than 4,000 fuel cell cars in the hands of consumers by about 2014 and 50,000 on the road by 2017

More...


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Not likely, and not a good idea. Anyone notice the "Shell" logo behind the governator? The fact that oil companies want this technology should be enough to tell you it's a bad idea.


----------



## jlsawell (Apr 4, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> The fact that oil companies want this technology should be enough to tell you it's a bad idea.


Amen. 

Unfortunately, that's also why it's likely to happen. Because it's such a terrible idea and supported by the kind of people who make Dick Cheyney look like the Easter Bunny...


----------



## jlsawell (Apr 4, 2008)

Sorry about the crappy ms-paint job, but I'm at work with no Photoshop...


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

jlsawell said:


> Sorry about the crappy ms-paint job, but I'm at work with no Photoshop...


Did you make a drawing, because I'm not seeing any picture


----------



## jlsawell (Apr 4, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Did you make a drawing, because I'm not seeing any picture


hmmmmm.....











is that better??


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Nope, still can't see anything.

Regarding the main topic: HEV = NFG (<<too over the top?)

Times like this is why I think we should be teaching kids about math in school instead of activism. Anyone that actually understands grade 3 math would know why hydrogen fuel cells could actually result in higher energy consumption.

Then add to that the fact that most hydrogen comes from fossil fuels and all becomes rather obvious as to why its being promoted.


----------



## jlsawell (Apr 4, 2008)

david85 said:


> Nope, still can't see anything.


Mehh - just go to the blog in my signature


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah, that fits alright!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Love it


----------

